# Canidae and it's own plant



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

I think I have the right forum; if not, this info may be helpful anyway. I think it was here where someone was talking about Canidae and their own plant. I read this on a forum today:


I called Canidae today to ask about the food and their own "Ethos" plant. In a nutshell, I was told Ethos is a small plant, making currently the cat food and some of the ALS products-they still work with co packers Diamond and American Pet Nutrition(may be others, it was very difficult to get information) and have no immediate plans to stop and make all their own food. The food made by Ehtos will be distributed in the Midwest-I attempted several times to find out how the consumer could tell where it was made and she was very unhelpful, stating "there is no way" and then correcting herself to say "there was a way" but its difficult to say who provides what food to what areas?!?! Apparently, SOME of the ALS for NY might come from APN in Pa, but DIAMOND MAKES ALL THE GRAINFREE AND CONTINUES TO DO SO


It doesn't sound like Canidae has their act together, at least yet.


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

Interesting, good info I guess but does making it in their own plant really guarantee it will be any better or free from issues? I'm reading Pet Food Politics right now and didn't really think about where companies source ingredients from before.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

GoingPostal said:


> Interesting, good info I guess but does making it in their own plant really guarantee it will be any better or free from issues? I'm reading Pet Food Politics right now and didn't really think about where companies source ingredients from before.


No, it doesn't guarantee it at all. I know some people were excited about Canidae having their own plant....only reason to get excited is IF you can find out what versions of their food are made at what plant.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

That is a disappointing response from Canidae. I had really been hoping that they would start to manufacture their "Pure" line at their Ethos plant. So . . . not tempted to try them after all.


----------

